
Ask HN: Do you use a self hosted private registry? - kt9
If you do which one and why?
======
kt9
I'm the founder at Distelli and I'm trying to get an idea if folks use self
hosted private registries and if so why? Or is the overwhelming usage in the
cloud (ECR, GCR etc).

If you do use a self hosted what led you to that decision (and which one).

------
moondev
I pay for quay. ECR is horrible in my opinion. It dosen't even support v2
yetand you need an api request to create the repository before you can push to
it. Been meaning to try GCR

